# Evening Primrose Oil... have you used it? looking for feedback



## deinekatze

been reading about EPO and was wondering how many, if any of you, have used it and was it helpful? as in, did you conceive right after?


----------



## Garnet

I used it but it gave me headaches!! I heard grapefruit juices can do the same effect...


----------



## deinekatze

I just started today so...lets see if I get headaches too or not. I do know not to take it past ovulation...today is CD1 so I'm good ;-)


----------



## flosseroo

Hi
I am taking it, it gave me headaches for the first month, but am on third month with it and no headaches this cycle.

I didn;t really have a problem with my amount of cm, but i thought it was worth a go and since taking it i def get more of it, especially on ovulation day, so i guess it could only help!

Am in tww at the mo ... we'll see if it worked in a few days!
x


----------



## Popcorn11

Hi! I just posted on your success stories thread and I didn't use Evening Primrose oil - I found Starflower oil much more effective. Apparently it has more of the ingredient that is in evening primrose oil.


----------



## deinekatze

Popcorn11 said:


> Hi! I just posted on your success stories thread and I didn't use Evening Primrose oil - I found Starflower oil much more effective. Apparently it has more of the ingredient that is in evening primrose oil.

hmmm I will look into that, thanks for the info

my EPO is 500mg and it recommends taking one capsule 3 to 6 times a day. Wonder how much would be too much LOL


----------



## mandy1971

yes I used it in november, I had lots more cm than normal, did get pregnant also.


----------



## missyt

deinekatze, I started using EPO about 2 weeks ago. I have not gotten any headaches and I have noticed a big difference in CM. Its worth a shot. I take 2 500 mg capsules a day. Where did you hear not to take it after ovulation? I haven't heard that.


----------



## FutureMommie

Garnet said:


> I used it but it gave me headaches!! I heard grapefruit juices can do the same effect...

It gave me headaches too, I hope you have better luck:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

missyt said:


> deinekatze, I started using EPO about 2 weeks ago. I have not gotten any headaches and I have noticed a big difference in CM. Its worth a shot. I take 2 500 mg capsules a day. Where did you hear not to take it after ovulation? I haven't heard that.

Missyt- I read on several sites that you shouldn't take it after you ovulate just in case you are pg.


----------



## deinekatze

missyt said:


> deinekatze, I started using EPO about 2 weeks ago. I have not gotten any headaches and I have noticed a big difference in CM. Its worth a shot. I take 2 500 mg capsules a day. Where did you hear not to take it after ovulation? I haven't heard that.

here is what I read
_Evening Primrose Oil and Fertile Cervical Mucus

For women who are trying-to-conceive, a primary benefit of evening primrose oil is that it may increase the quality of cervical mucus, making it a more fertile medium for sperm. One of the purposes of cervical mucus is to sustain sperm in a healthy medium, and to allow sperm to move freely through the cervix. When a woman ovulates, there should be an increase in cervical mucus, as well as a change in mucus texture - the mucus becoming more pliable, "stretchable", and slippery. This is "fertile" cervical mucus.

In some women, there may not be sufficient cervical mucus - or the cervical mucus that is present has infertile qualities. This latter type of cervical fluid is called "hostile cervical mucus".

Evening Primrose Oil helps women produce fertile quality cervical fluid, or "egg white" cervical mucus. This variety of cervical fluid is fertile, thinner, watery, more clear than cloudy, and stretchy or stretchable. It easily aids sperm in transport through the uterus and into the fallopian tube and to the egg.

Fertile cervical fluid helps sperm remain alive and mobile for several five days inside the uterus and fallopian tube, enabling conception to take place, even if ovulation occurs days after intercourse.

Hostile Cervical Fluid and Evening Primrose Oil

If cervical mucus is dry, or a cloudy color, or brownish, it can block or resist the movement of sperm and inhibit fertilization. This kind of CM will fail to provide the protective sheathing that supports sperm integrity and motility.

Many, many women experience dryness issues, and may have problems creating their own fertile quality cervical mucus. Evening Primrose Oil, or products like FertileCM, have been shown to help in the creation of fertile cervical mucus in such circumstances.

NOTE: Evening Primrose Oil should only be taken from menstruation (cycle day 1) to ovulation (around CD 14 or when you confirm ovulation has taken place by bbt charting / thermal shift), as EPO may cause uterine contractions. Since essential fatty acids are important, you can also use fish oils rich in Omega-3s or flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil after ovulation (during the luteal phase). _

on another site again

_What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well._


----------



## Deethehippy

I noticed a dramatic increase in my cm (the consistency seemed good too) after using it and got my BFP the month after! (unfortunately it ended in MC) I definately definately think it was the reason i conceived that month esp as we had no luck the previous 6 mths.
I also used it this cycle and will find out next tuesday if it has worked :0)


----------



## deinekatze

great keep me posted, fingers Xd for you!!!!

how long were you taking it before you noticed the improvement?


----------



## gingerbread

Deethehippy said:


> I noticed a dramatic increase in my cm (the consistency seemed good too) after using it and got my BFP the month after! (unfortunately it ended in MC) I definately definately think it was the reason i conceived that month esp as we had no luck the previous 6 mths.
> I also used it this cycle and will find out next tuesday if it has worked :0)

So sorry about ur MC:hugs:. How long did u use epo before u got a BFP(was it just that month)?


----------



## missyt

Thanks for the info to stop taking it after ovulation. I don't know how I missed that. :dohh: Luckily I think I just ovulated a couple of days ago. I guess I read this post just in time.:thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

That all sounds like its worth a go doesnt it? 

Thanks for that chick xx


----------



## deinekatze

let me know how it works!


----------



## Deethehippy

gingerbread said:


> Deethehippy said:
> 
> 
> I noticed a dramatic increase in my cm (the consistency seemed good too) after using it and got my BFP the month after! (unfortunately it ended in MC) I definately definately think it was the reason i conceived that month esp as we had no luck the previous 6 mths.
> I also used it this cycle and will find out next tuesday if it has worked :0)
> 
> So sorry about ur MC:hugs:. How long did u use epo before u got a BFP(was it just that month)?Click to expand...

I got the BFP 2nd month using it but 1st month i started it late.
I had much more cm within a week i would say.


----------



## laney_bee

YES!!!! I was TTC for 2 years, and starting from day 1 - day 13 I took 3000 mg of EPO once a day, drank green tea, and took vitamin B6. That's the month I finally got pregnant. 

Disclosure: My husband had varicocele surgery 6.5 months prior.


----------



## deinekatze

I guess I need to increase my dosage!

Thanks and congrats on the success!


----------



## Deethehippy

deinekatze said:


> I guess I need to increase my dosage!
> 
> Thanks and congrats on the success!

What is your doseage? I took 2 x 500mg each morning between AF and ovulation.


----------



## deinekatze

500mg 3X a day...so 1500mg per day


----------



## Deethehippy

deinekatze said:


> 500mg 3X a day...so 1500mg per day

It should be plenty hun :flower:


----------



## deinekatze

ok thank you


----------



## MrsGood2be

I used it last cycle and it did what it was supposed to but it made me very nauseas so I had to take it with food so I didn't bother with it this cycle.


----------



## gingerbread

laney_bee said:


> YES!!!! I was TTC for 2 years, and starting from day 1 - day 13 I took 3000 mg of EPO once a day, drank green tea, and took vitamin B6. That's the month I finally got pregnant.
> 
> Disclosure: My husband had varicocele surgery 6.5 months prior.

Hello & CONGRATULATIONS :baby:!!! Were you doing all of those things along with ivf or was it naturally by bd?


----------



## deinekatze

here is all I am now taking just in case:

Naturemade Multi Prenatal
Collagen+C
Calcium 600mgs (2X day)
Evening Primrose Oil 500mg (3x day)
CoQ10 300mg

lets see:baby::baby:


----------



## LLbean

.


----------



## LLbean

so today I also bought Vitamin B6 because I have been reading about that one helping too so to sum it up I now take

Naturemade Multi Prenatal
Collagen+C
Calcium 600mgs (2X day)
Evening Primrose Oil 500mg (3x day)
CoQ10 300mg
Vitamin B6 50mgs

:happydance:come on March conception!:happydance: we need our :baby::baby: to be here in time for Christmas :winkwink:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> so today I also bought Vitamin B6 because I have been reading about that one helping too so to sum it up I now take
> 
> Naturemade Multi Prenatal
> Collagen+C
> Calcium 600mgs (2X day)
> Evening Primrose Oil 500mg (3x day)
> CoQ10 300mg
> Vitamin B6 50mgs
> 
> :happydance:come on March conception!:happydance: we need our :baby::baby: to be here in time for Christmas :winkwink:

You be rattling lol:haha:

Fingers x for you hun :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I have been successful at producing EWCM alright... TMI perhaps LOL and today the OPK states positive SO... 5 days of :sex: so far and hoping to add one more tonight... poor hubby is drained! :haha:
:dust: 
but it has to be done for :baby::baby:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I started taking EPO yesterday and i'm really hoping it helps! I also started taking red raspberry leaves, b100 complex, and chaste tree along with my prenatal vitamin and aspirin. I feel like a pill popping fool! lol! :winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

I started taking this at cd8/9 and have seen a huge improvement in my CM. I take the Vitamin Shoppe brand 1300mg once a day.

was also drinking green tea so im not sure which one is helping.


----------



## LLbean

whatever helps... I noticed a difference too...now on my 2WW...lets hope it worked!


----------



## leylak

I don't have a problem with my EWCM but my ovulation is not as early as I want it to be (day 16-18 of a 26-28 day cycle) Does EPO also help with that? I am also taking b6 vit and it helped me move ovulation from 18 to 16 and get my BFP (sadly MC). This time, I want to take EPO along with B6. Any thoughts?


----------



## LLbean

leylak said:


> I don't have a problem with my EWCM but my ovulation is not as early as I want it to be (day 16-18 of a 26-28 day cycle) Does EPO also help with that? I am also taking b6 vit and it helped me move ovulation from 18 to 16 and get my BFP (sadly MC). This time, I want to take EPO along with B6. Any thoughts?

well I read that Soy Isoflavones can do that? but not 100% sure... you take it like you would Clomid... only for 4 days (apparently CD 3-7)


----------



## MrsGood2be

So I've been taking EPO for about a week now and I've noticed alot of cm I'm using it as a way to produce more cm so I don't have to use a lubricant my OH is well endowed and it just makes sex more enjoyable since I can't use any type of lubricant and I don't really need to use the preseed stuff.

@TeddyBearPug I know what you mean I've been taking a Prenatal Vitamin, a Vitamin C, a Vitamin E, a B-6 and an Evening Primrose Oil everyday for the past week (that's 5 pills) and my OH has been taking Vitamin C, Vitamin E, and Zinc everyday... it seems a little excessive but at this point if it gets us that :bfp: I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## Seity

I used EPO. It wasn't until my second cycle on it I noticed an increase, but it was a noticeable increase and I got my BFP that cycle. I'm not sure if it was the EPO, but I also ovulated a few days later than before after starting on it, but I was also only on my 3rd cycle off of birth control, so I can't be sure it was the EPO that shifted my OV date.
laylak - take a b50 complex b6 doesn't work as well on it's own, the complex is a combo of b vits that help increase their effectiveness and it work for lengthening your LP.


----------



## leylak

Thank you, Seity, I couldn't find B complex with enough B6 in it (in my country). The B6 I use has B12 and B1 as well. I think it worked but the reason I was asking was if EPO helps improve the quality of the egg further I would give it a try, since I do not have problem with EWCM.


----------



## velo

leylak said:


> I don't have a problem with my EWCM but my ovulation is not as early as I want it to be (day 16-18 of a 26-28 day cycle) Does EPO also help with that? I am also taking b6 vit and it helped me move ovulation from 18 to 16 and get my BFP (sadly MC). This time, I want to take EPO along with B6. Any thoughts?

I think EPO is primarily to help EWCM so you probably won't notice a benefit. Although it has essential fatty acids so is a good thing in general.

Other things you may want to try to lengthen your luteal phase - red raspberry leaf tea (which tones the uterus) and chaste berry - another hormone/cycle regulator.

How much B6 are you taking? I am taking 50 mg, and the TCM practitioner I went to see suggested upping that to 200.


----------



## gatoverde

Hi!
I was also on Evening Primrose Oil 500mg (3x day) and did notice a considerable difference in my CM-which definitely did need a boost as I had noticed ever since I had a LEEP/LETZ done that I had gone a bit dry down below :S
It did not give me any headaches but in case someone hasn't mentioned this before, it should only be taken up to ovulation day as otherwise it may have unwanted effects like contractions :O
Guaifenesin expectorants are also supposed to work as great cm boosters though I never had the chance to try them as we were TTC in the summer and the cough medicine range at the chemist's was really narrow back then-I got my BFP last Sunday btw:D
Best of luck whatever you do!


----------



## leylak

velo said:


> How much B6 are you taking? I am taking 50 mg, and the TCM practitioner I went to see suggested upping that to 200.

I am taking 250 mg. I know it sounds much but the pill cannot be split and the prospectus says it can be taken for morning sickness, so I think it is safe. Also, it worked to clear my two days of spotting before AF and I got my BFP the second month I used it. So I don't want to tweak with it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

MrsGood2be said:


> So I've been taking EPO for about a week now and I've noticed alot of cm I'm using it as a way to produce more cm so I don't have to use a lubricant my OH is well endowed and it just makes sex more enjoyable since I can't use any type of lubricant and I don't really need to use the preseed stuff.
> 
> @TeddyBearPug I know what you mean I've been taking a Prenatal Vitamin, a Vitamin C, a Vitamin E, a B-6 and an Evening Primrose Oil everyday for the past week (that's 5 pills) and my OH has been taking Vitamin C, Vitamin E, and Zinc everyday... it seems a little excessive but at this point if it gets us that :bfp: I'm willing to try anything!

I even have my husband taking all his pills. His doc put him on fish oil for his cholesterol, and I have him taking his daily vitamin and a B complex. I'm always asking him if he took his pills! lol! I also read on here that pomegranite juice helps with sperm count...i don't know if its true, but he's drinking alot of it now!


----------

